# Endeavour: Ralph Kern



## ralphkern (Nov 24, 2013)

My first novel, Endeavour is now out on all major Ebook platforms  (amazon, ibooks, B&N and Kobo) for $3.99 (£2.53). 

The novel is a hard science fiction, combining a right stuff style  adventure with up to date research into exoplanets and a possible answer  to one of the greatest mysteries... The Fermi Paradox.

BACK COVER

Since we first looked at the stars, there has been a silence, no signs  of alien life, no one who has tried to speak to us, a mystery that a  long dead scientist called the Fermi Paradox: ‘Where are they?’

In 2118 the first daring mission to another star, Tau Ceti, twelve light  years away is launched. Tom Hites and Harry Cosgrove command the  Starship Endeavour on an epic journey to solve the Fermi Paradox. From  the first, nearly disastrous steps on a distant world their quest takes  them further than they ever imagined. Amidst the mysterious long  abandoned worlds and ancient relics they find that question they seek to  answer becomes: ‘Where are they now?’

LINKS

http://www.amazon.com/Endeavour-Ralp...rds=ralph+kern
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id730731729
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ende...=2940148733218
http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Qu...=1230000191992

I hope you enjoy and if you do please leave a review.

Cheers

Ralph


----------

